# 1 von 3 Monitoren wird dauernd schwarz



## ketoenoltautomerie (17. Oktober 2019)

Hallo,

ich habe 3 Monitore an meiner Palit GTX 1080 hängen. Der Mittlere ist per DVI angeschlossen, die beiden Äußeren per Displayport auf DVI. 
Dieses System existiert so seit knapp 3 Jahren und hat nie Probleme gemacht. 

Weiterhin hängt ein Beamer am HDMI-Port. Der Beamer ist aber vom Strom getrennt, wenn ich ihn nicht benutze. Ich benutze hierbei entweder die drei Monitore oder den Beamer, niemals alle 4 Anzeigen gleichzeitig. 

Nun habe ich seit einigen Tagen das Problem, dass der rechte Monitor in unregelmäßigen Abständen für ca. 0,5 bis 1s schwarz wird und dann wieder das Bild anzeigt. 
Dies passiert hauptsächlich bei Spielen und erst nach 30 Minuten bis 1 Stunde. Dann aber sehr oft hintereinander.
Der Bildschirm schaltet sich nicht ab oder gibt eine Meldung, dass das Signal verloren geht. Auch friert das Spiel nicht ein. Er wird einfach kurz schwarz. 

Wenn ich das Spiel beende, tritt der Fehler auch auf dem Desktop auf. 
Besonders merkwürdig ist, dass ich den schwarzen Bildschirm provozieren kann, indem ich USB-Geräte ein- und ausstecke. Sowohl beim einstecken als auch beim ausstecken, wird der Bildschirm für die exakt gleiche Zeit schwarz und zeigt dann wieder das Bild an. 

Bisher habe ich:

- Alle Kabel auf festen Sitz überprüft
- Kabel untereinander getauscht
- Displayports untereinander getauscht
- Das HDMI-Kabel des Beamers vom PC getrennt
- Temperaturen gecheckt (alles i.O.)
- dxdiag überprüft (keine Fehler)
- Die Ereignisanzeige überprüft (keine Fehler im Zusammenhang damit)
- Grafiktreiber resettet (shift + strg + windows + b)
- Den neuesten Grafiktreiber installiert
- verschiedene Spiele ausprobiert

Der Fehler tritt nach wie vor sehr unregelmäßig auf. Tendentiell aber erst nachdem der PC eine Zeit lang (vor allem ingame) lief.
Nach einem frischen Start lässt sich der Fehler auch nicht durch ein- und ausstecken der USB-Geräte provozieren. 

Vielleicht fällt euch ein, was ich noch ausprobieren kann. Danke im Voraus!


----------



## Mitchpuken (18. Oktober 2019)

Kabel und DP-Ports hast du gewechselt, also bedeutet das, dass es nicht am Monitor liegen kann, weil du diese ebenfalls getauscht hast? Sollte der Monitor egal sein, ist denn der Fehler dann immer am selben Port, richtig? Ist der Fehler auch vorhanden, wenn du nur zwei oder einen Monitor nutzt?


----------



## ketoenoltautomerie (9. November 2019)

Ich habe Monitore und Kabel so hin- und hergetauscht, dass der betroffene Monitor mit verschiedenen Kabeln an verschiedenen Ports angeschlossen war. Es hat immer nur derselbe Monitor Probleme gemacht, ungeachtet von Port und Kabel. 
Bei Betrieb mit nur einem Monitor läuft alles wie es soll.

Besonders verwirrend ist, dass mein PC offenbar nur eine Reihenfolge akzeptiert, in der die Monitore angeschlossen werden müssen, da sonst der zuletzt angeschlossene Monitor dauerhaft ein schwarzes Bild zeigt, obwohl er vom PC als Monitor erkannt wird. Schließe ich die Monitore nun in der "richtigen" Reihenfolge an, funktioniert erstmal alles wie es soll. Dieses Phänomen betrifft auch die einwandfrei funktionierenden Monitore. 

Nachdem ich die Monitore öfters in der "richtigen" Reihenfolge aus- und eingesteckt habe, macht der betroffene Monitor weniger Probleme.
Ein- und Ausstecken von USB-Geräten lässt den Monitor bislang nicht flackern. Jedoch habe ich letztens nach ca. 1,5 Stunden Gamingbetrieb wieder vereinzelte schwarze Aussetzer am betroffenen Monitor gehabt. Jedoch nicht mehr so häufig und nicht mehr so oft hintereinander.

Was kann ich noch tun, um den Fehler ganz zu beheben?


----------



## SPEED-DAVID (9. November 2019)

So was ÄHNLICHES hatte ich auch mal.
Bei mir war es ein neugekaufter DP-DVI Aktive Adapter welcher die störungen verursachte.
Da du aber sagst das einzeln alles geht und es immer der selbe Monitor ist bleibt nur das testen der Monitore an andern PCs.


----------



## ketoenoltautomerie (9. November 2019)

Mir fiele nicht ein, was diese Störungen bei mir hervorrufen könnte. 

Ich habe meinen PC, alle 3 Monitore, einen Audio-Verstärker und ein Logitech G27 Lenkrad an einer Steckdosenleiste hängen. 
Kann es sein, dass die Steckdosenleiste davon überlastet ist? Wobei es für mich auch keinen Sinn ergibt, dass der eine Monitor als einziges Gerät Ausfallerscheinungen zeigt.


----------



## SPEED-DAVID (10. November 2019)

kannst du den Monitor TESTHALBER durch einen andren Monitor ersetzten ?

Des weitern Um welche Monitore handelt es sich ? welche Adapter hast du verwendet ?


----------



## Mitchpuken (10. November 2019)

Wenn du die Möglichkeist hast, teste mit einer anderen Grafikkarte. Den Verstärker und das Logitech komplett abstecken (Strom und USB).

Wenn bei den Monitor-Kabel-Kombinationen immer dieser Monitor den Fehler aufweist, aber eben genau dieser(?) alleine fehlerfrei läuft, dann weiß ich leider auch nicht weiter.


----------



## ketoenoltautomerie (27. Dezember 2019)

Ich habe das Problem lösen können nachdem ich mich längere Zeit nicht damit befasst habe. 

Hintergrund für den neuen Lösungsansatz war, dass vorgestern der linke und der rechte Monitor gleichzeitig angefangen haben zu spinnen, weswegen ich einen Defekt am rechten Monitor vorerst ausgeschlossen habe.

Nach dem Neustart des Grafiktreibers per Tastenkombination blieb der rechte Monitor dann dauerhaft schwarz und wurde auch nicht mehr von Windows erkannt. Aus Interesse habe ich dann den Beamer gestartet. Dieser wurde nun als der dritte Bildschirm erkannt und ergänzte meinen Surround Desktop.

Es kommt mir so vor als sei sich Windows manchmal nicht sicher, ob nun der Beamer oder der rechte Monitor als dritten Bildschirm fungieren soll, weswegen der Monitor flackert oder ein schwarzes Bild zeigt und nach dem Neustart manchmal nicht mehr erkannt wird. Es sieht für mich so aus, dass der "fliegende Wechsel" von 3er Monitor Setup auf Beamer (bzw. andersherum) bei laufendem PC die Verwirrung erzeugt. 

Seitdem fahre ich den PC immer erst runter, wenn ich vom 3er Monitor Setup auf den Beamer wechseln will. Danach schließe ich den Beamer an den Strom an, starte ihn, steuere den HDMI-Port meines PCs an und fahre den PC dann wieder hoch. Anders herum fahre ich nun den PC erst runter, bevor ich den Beamer vom Strom trenne und fahre den PC dann wieder hoch. 
Seitdem habe ich keine Aussetzer mehr an meinen Moitoren.

Ergibt das aus technischer Sicht irgendwo Sinn, was ich mir da zusammengereimt habe?

Grüße


----------



## Techno_id (30. Juli 2020)

ketoenoltautomerie schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich habe 3 Monitore an meiner Palit GTX 1080 hängen. Der Mittlere ist per DVI angeschlossen, die beiden Äußeren per Displayport auf DVI.
> Dieses System existiert so seit knapp 3 Jahren und hat nie Probleme gemacht.
> ...





Hallo , habe auch eine Palit GTX 1080 ,habe das selbe Problem , einer wird schwarz .

hast du eine Lösung gefunden?


----------



## NuVirus (30. Juli 2020)

passiert es auch wenn du nur diesen Monitor angeschlossen hast, mal ein anderes Kabel probiert?

Hab manchmal auch so Phänomäne aber die werden meist von meinem AVR ausgelöst wenn ich den neu Starte geht es meist wieder aber ich hab auch ein Setup das außergewöhnlich ist ^^


----------

